# Swedish Riding Season...



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I might be in Stockholm for a few weeks in December before the holidays for work. Any point in bringing along my bike?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Commenting across a little bay (Finland).

Wintertime riding is highly dependent on the weather. If you are lucky, you have good riding on packed snow. If you have bad luck, riding is very hard or near impossible.


----------

